# Self Storage Aragon or Catalonia



## pymm (Jul 20, 2015)

Does anyone know of any self storage facilities, ideally near Calaceite (so a bit on the border for either Aragon or Catalonia). I have found some in Barcelona but that is going to be quite a long way to go and get things out. I thought maybe Alcaniz? Or if anyone has a spare barn I could store my belongings in whilst renting and looking for somewhere to buy? I am moving in October. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

Storage facilities are not very common in the smaller towns. You would need to look at the nearest major cities like Zaragoza, Lledia, Tarragona. Have you looked at the possibility of renting a garage?

For example:

Garage for rent in plaza San Miguel, 5, Calaceite

Good luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Try blue space
Bluespace | Alquiler de trasteros


----------



## gbhow (May 5, 2015)

*storage in aragon*

hi. we met this nice man when we were house hunting in aragon ,his name is david suarez . phone 0034 687941288 , he sells and builds house plus he has rental propertys and has his own storage unit, nice area but we are going to castalla, regards gerry


----------



## pymm (Jul 20, 2015)

Brilliant! I will try to get a garage, and check out blues space. Great suggestions, and it's great to hear a good report of David Suarez as I'm meeting him when I arrive!
Thank you for this. It's going to be good to give the removals company an address to move the stuff to.


----------

